# Inprojal modular electrics.



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm trying to match sockets and switches on my Pilote. At first I thought that they were the CBE system but when I couldn't find "shiny silver" in that range, I took one off to find it was "INPROJAL". They don't really feature on Google search other than in Germany. 

Does anyone know of a UK source? 

The dealer say's he can try Pilote but I don't have the three months to wait!! 

If these are going to prove difficult then I guess I will use CBE and swap others to keep matching ones next to each other. 

Any thoughts? 

HyFy 

PS If I don't get back quickly it's not that I'm not bothered, it's that the notification system doesn't seem to be working with my posts!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I would say that the "shiny silver" is probably a special done by Improjal for the motorhome builder. Conrad, who are the German equivalent of Maplin (but far better stocked and detailed), only seem to stock brown, white, ultra-white and grey.

Have a look here to see: http://www.conrad.com/ce/en/brand/INPROJAL-ELEKTROSYSTEME

Colin

[EDIT - Inprojal themselves list silver in 3 variants - why not email their customer service, asking for UK stockists or if they will supply direct?

See - http://www.inprojal.com/77/Electric-Integration-Range.htm ]


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon HyFy, 

It is possible that your system is either CBE or Berker, so do not rule this out as component parts may well be made by Inprojal as I am sure I have seen this on some of the sockets.

If you can post a photo I can confirm what you have, and although CBE may not offer chrome frames other manufacturers such as Chausson do have such frames to fit CBE sockets.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Have sent you a PM.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Changed ours from Inprojal to CBE, same fittings.


----------

